# Mid-Winter Pheasant Hunt Date Poll....



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

If you plan on or would like to go on this hunt, please select a date. We need to reserve the fields. More information about a deposit will follow once we get this worked out.

(I skipped the Superbowl on 1/26/2002) 


If you are going, place your Bird number preference by clicking this link:
Bird Count Poll


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks.  

Hopefully we don't get more than 15 votes. If we do, we may have to have several hunts during the winter


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I chose 2/16 since I have that day scheduled off of work. I could make the others though with the proper notice. The 16th is also far enough after Christmas that money should be easier on folks.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Where is the location? My buddy and I are going goose hunting with Coldwater Charters on January 17th and if the pheasant place is close to where we will be goos hunting, then we could just spend the weekend there and hunt on Sunday too. I voted for Feb. 16th date then thought about the Jan. date. Isnt Feb 16th Valentines day? If not, please correct me


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hunter,
It's just west of Lakeport. (Near Port Huron)

Valentine's Day is the 14th


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

The 14th, thats right. The 16th is the date that I stuck my hand in a running snowblower. Sure is hard to type correctly with half a pinky  I think that Coldwaters area is around Lansing.... I will have to check how close the 2 are.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Any of the above. As long as I'm giving the War Department adequate notice.........


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

feb is much better than jan for me... can't wait....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ralf, is there a place to warm up the barrells before the hunt. If someone has a thrower I have a box of clay birds (I believe 100) that I've had for a long time. I could bring them for some practice. Lord knows I'll need it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, I got a thrower, she's doing the dishes right now.  

Actually, I do have one of those mechanical ones. You may want to try Trout for information as to where we can shoot.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Are we able to shoot at the preserve prior to hunting Trout or do we need another spot? The last preserve hunt I did had a field behind the clubhouse for mulligans.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe we could get more than one thrower going  I will bring some clays, they are only $5 a box. Anyone have a SET date yet?


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Has a date been set for this yet? If space is available I would like to attend.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Not like it matters, but the deer spectacular is one of the weekends. So if some are going to that you may want to work around it. Just trying to help your outing. Wish I could make it, but I have traveled one too many this deer season.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

If there is room I would like to go. I did vote in the poll as there wasnt 15 opinions....1)I would like to know if there is a spot and 2) when we might determine the actual date? We are looking into heading someplace warm in Jan or Feb and I want to make sure I schedule my Ice fishing, and hunting accordingly.

thanks


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Our moderators running this event are still in Ludington and should be able to answer those questions in a day or two.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am starting to think that I might not be on the preferred participant list as no one has responded...LOL. Is this thing going to happen??????


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hi Joel.

It looks like John will set the date according to the polls. In order to reserve the fields, we will need a deposit, which will only be able to get refunded on account of bad weather. 
I know it sounds harsh, but I can't seem to figure out another way. 

I'll contact Rip and get some solid figures once everyone commits.

Hold your horses... 

We're working on it. Let John set the date and we'll firm it up from there. Some guys may not be able to make the set date.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

No Problem! I am not frantic about it...just want make sure I can get my hunting & fishing in, as well as a trip someplace tropical!!!!!!

Ill be watching for more details.


----------

